# Dunlop Heavy Core strings, first impressions



## sevenstringj (Feb 10, 2010)

I had a few questions for Dunlop about these strings, and they sent me a sample! 

First a little 411. They'll come in 3 gauges:

Heavy, 10 13 17 28 38 48
Heavier, 11 14 18 28 38 50
Heaviest, 12 16 20 32 42 54

The 3rd string is plain, even the .020 in the "heaviest" set.

They sent me the 12-54, which is perfect since I tune my 6 to B-standard and normally use 13-56 (or Chromes in 12-52 which have slightly more tension than their round-wound counterparts).

Pros

-Very clean, articulate, and even across all strings.

-The plain 3rd doesn't sound like shit, and actually speaks better within chords than the typical wound 3rd.

-Bend that 3rd string up to a 4th! 

-About as punchy as thicker strings.

-Similar tension to slightly thicker strings, so you can dig in and punish them better than thinner strings.

Cons

-Not _quite_ as thick-sounding as thicker strings, but very close.

Overall

I wouldn't consider them replacements for thicker strings because they do sound just a hair thinner. But the punch and articulation is great, and the plain 3rd is pretty sweet!

In the meantime, I suppose you could just get a single plain 3rd if you're happy with your current set. D'addario makes 'em up to .026!


----------



## matttttYCE (Feb 11, 2010)

Cheers and thanks for this! I was thinking about trying those and since I'm tuning up from what I'm normally in, but still want some pretty thick strings these should do very well


----------



## Hollowway (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the review. So would you say they sound thicker than a standard string of the same gauge? I'm looking at those for a 7 or 8 string, and thinking I would put a 9 on the top of the heaviest set or an 8 on the top of the middle set, and use it that way. I'm not sure what the plain D string would sound like, though. Based on your experience, is this just a totally dumb idea? My thinking is that for a long scale guitar the thicker core might add some decent tone.


----------



## zimbloth (Feb 11, 2010)

sevenstringj said:


> -Similar tension to slightly thicker strings, so you can dig in and punish them better than thinner strings.



This is the only part that matters to me, the tension. I wouldn't want them to sound like thicker strings, that defeats the whole purpose. Many of us prefer lighter gauge strings for their tonal benefits, but have to settle for less-than-ideal tension in that pursuit. If the Heavy Cores nail the tension part then that sounds great to me! 

As a Dunlop dealer I'll be getting some of these in soon and see for myself, but I don't forsee switching from Elixirs as those not only sound amazing but FEEL amazing - and last for seemingly _ever_.

BTW, simply going down one gauge should not make your tone automatically sound thin. If your tone not being harsh/thin is dependent on you using a .056 instead of a .054, your setup may have bigger issues I think?


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 11, 2010)

The idea of a string that feels like a thicker string more than it sounds like a thicker string is actually pretty appealing to me. I'm with Nick on this one.


----------



## sevenstringj (Feb 11, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> BTW, simply going down one gauge should not make your tone automatically sound thin. If your tone not being harsh/thin is dependent on you using a .056 instead of a .054, your setup may have bigger issues I think?



It's all relative. I wouldn't call the tone thin, but the thicker strings had just a bit more fundamental to the sound. The difference is very subtle. But keep in mind, while the low-B may have gone from 56 to 54, the E went from 46 to 42, and the A from 36 to 32. I think the punch, clarity, and evenness help make up for this very small difference.

I compared them to D'adarrio NPS 13-56, Dunlop NPS 13-56, D'addario Half-rounds 13-56, Chromes 13-56, and Chromes 12-52.








Hollowway said:


> Thanks for the review. So would you say they sound thicker than a standard string of the same gauge? I'm looking at those for a 7 or 8 string, and thinking I would put a 9 on the top of the heaviest set or an 8 on the top of the middle set, and use it that way. I'm not sure what the plain D string would sound like, though. Based on your experience, is this just a totally dumb idea? My thinking is that for a long scale guitar the thicker core might add some decent tone.



I only compared them to Chromes of the equivalent gauge, and I don't have a baritone guitar, so I can't say. But if I were to use these on a 7, I'd use a 9.5 or 10 on the high-E along with the "Heaviest" set. And you don't have to wait till these come out to know what a plain D would sound like. D'addario makes .020 .022 .024 and .026 single plain strings. Juststrings.com has good prices on them individually, music123 has good prices on 10-packs of singles.

Update: the buzzing is not the strings, it's my damned guitar.  So...

I may very well be a convert! It's a tossup between these and D'addario Half Rounds. The 1/2 rounds not only sound a tad thicker, but the low-B is killer, very strong fundamental and clear. Plus they cut down on finger squeak. I'll have to try them in 12-52. The only problem with 13-56 is that soloing higher up the fretboard on thicker strings sounds rather dull.

PS - Half-rounds have a bit more tension than their roundwound counterparts.


----------



## wez (Aug 15, 2011)

Has anybody used some of the dunlop 7string packs? Curretly im using some 10guage D'addarios on my 7 and want some heavier strings do you think the dunlop geavy core 7 packs would be good? Do you think the tension would be okay on a 26.5" scale.

Thanks.


----------



## orakle (Aug 15, 2011)

^ holy mother necro bump ?


----------



## Dead Undead (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the necro-bump though. Wouldn't have decided on a new set of strings had I not seen this.


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Aug 15, 2011)

wez said:


> Has anybody used some of the dunlop 7string packs? Curretly im using some 10guage D'addarios on my 7 and want some heavier strings do you think the dunlop geavy core 7 packs would be good? Do you think the tension would be okay on a 26.5" scale.
> 
> Thanks.



I actually just put a set of those on my backup 7 the other night, my first time using Dunlop strings. I'd been sent them as a free demo set by my store's Dunlop sales rep, and threw them on this guitar because I didn't really feel like spending the money on a new set of strings...plus, I hadn't tried them after a couple months of them sitting around 

I have them on a 25.5" scale guitar tuned down a full step, and they're the .010-.060 set (with the .060 replaced with a .062, which is what I use in my regular custom D'Addario set). I normally use a .010-.062 set for standard on a 26.5" scale guitar, and that works really well. These feel horribly light tuned down on a 25.5" scale guitar, though, and I'm trying to get my hands on a single D'Addario .064 without paying out the nose for shipping, so I can restring it with proper strings.

You might like them for what you're doing, but I'm just not really impressed with them at all, because even the gauges that are almost as heavy as I'd normally use for this tuning on this guitar still feel way too light to me.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Aug 15, 2011)

Haven't tried Dunlop's versions, but based on the other XLcore strings I have tried (GHS and DRs), I just don't like their tone as much as regular core/wrap ratio sets.
I find the larger cores to produce a less complex harmonic overtone series. In other words, I find/hear the standerd nickel steel types to have more zingyness and tonal richness/fullness.

edit; I do think the larger cores give a stronger more solid fundamental note. In the same way as bass strings, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## Sepultorture (Aug 17, 2011)

saw today they have a 7 string set 10/13/17/28/38/48/60, might jump on it and see what it's like


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 17, 2011)

They're good strings, nothing out of this world like Elixirs but solid sounding strings. I'd compare them to Dean Markley or Ernie Ball but with more tension and seemingly longer life. It's a nice option for someone who wants to take advantage of the tonal benefits of lighter strings but still retain optimal tension. I use them on most guitars we set-up for customers here and people seem to like them. I still prefer my Elixirs though


----------

